# Best cleaner Brush



## Rectecin' (Apr 2, 2018)

I am trying find the best cleaning brush I can for my new rec tec... Preferably from Amazon, because who shops in anything other than their pjs these days? 

Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2018)

I buy ones that have replaceable heads, and buy a couple of heads along with the first brush.
I got mine at Walmart.
Al


----------



## Rectecin' (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks, Al!


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2018)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/grill-barbecue-metal-brush-dangers/

I bought a small piece of Oak and made a scraper that takes the shape of the grates as you use it.






For the deeper CI grates I use a dowel rod





Keep your family an guest save
Richie
I searched BBQ Wire Brush in food


----------



## Rectecin' (Apr 2, 2018)

tropics said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/grill-barbecue-metal-brush-dangers/
> 
> I bought a small piece of Oak and made a scraper that takes the shape of the grates as you use it.
> View attachment 359387
> ...




Well that sounds horrible..... So a wireless brush it is...

That's a really cool way of doing it, with the wood plank.


----------

